# I won this on ebay what yall think



## pimpneightez (Jun 17, 2013)

When I bid on the auction it had 11 minutes left and it was at $20.00. I tried to figure out the yield real quick and if I would make money or not and figured I would go up to $27.00 and that would be for a breakeven amount. I'm not really looking to make money but I don't want to lose either. I'm just looking for material to play with and have been getting most of mine for free but it's taking forever to get enough material to run on my own. seems like I have to buy some here and there when things are slow. I think I did all right with this auction but you guy's are the experts. I'm sure I'll get made fun of for something.







http://www.ebay.com/itm/321140477683?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## jeneje (Jun 17, 2013)

Just a question here, am I wrong - but have the pins been removed?
ken


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 17, 2013)

10 good ones = 1,2g, the rest low yield - my guess


----------



## pimpneightez (Jun 17, 2013)

I hope the pins haven't been removed. I was kinda counting them into the equation. I didn't pay yet so I'll shot the seller a message and make sure. From the picture it's deceiving. It's blurry and some look like they have them and some don't.


----------



## pimpneightez (Jun 18, 2013)

Seller assured me they were all together no pins have been taken off.


----------



## jeneje (Jun 18, 2013)

pimpneightez said:


> Seller assured me they were all together no pins have been taken off.


That good, you should make money off of them, good buy.
Ken


----------

